# Browsing Brambleberry Heaven - In Person!



## CaraBou (Oct 28, 2014)

This weekend I'll be in the Seattle area and will visit the soap supply shop in Bellingham that carries BB goods (it's called Otion: The Soap Bar). Supposedly they carry the complete line of BB products with a retail markup (but no shipping -- yay!).  I'm so excited!  They're open 7 days a week so nothing can stop me, not even an impatient husband, which I am bound to have.  Luckily there's a brewery in town too, so he can kill a couple hours there while I'm in fragrance heaven 

My main focus will be to sniff as many frags as possible, and bring home just enough to keep me out of trouble with TSA.  (I can check up to 68 fl oz of "hazardous perfumes" in my luggage, as long as no one bottle exceeds 18 oz).  I imagine I'll buy a few colorants and other supplies as well. Oh, so much to choose from!

Help me hone in on the good stuff!  What would you buy or check out if you were there?  What are your favorite BB products??

TIA -- with your help maybe I can keep my visit under 2 or 3 hours (and keep my husband too )


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sparkle micas. Can't get enough lol. I have copper sparkle and aqua. Both nice in cp but beautiful as mica swirls on top. Waiting on merlot and gold. Indigo powder is on the way too.
So far, I love lavender forest. Love love. Soaps wonderfully and stay true 6 weeks on so far. Moonlight pomegranate is nice, a tart hint behind vanilla (but riced and tried to separate). I like fresh snow, people love it or hate it....I really love it and it holds true, soaps great. I like sweetgrass, but it morphed some in gelled soap, just soaped it in frozen soap so I cantcssy if it solved the problem yet...others mentioned liking grass stain, so may be one to try there. People love salty mariner (but A super fast). Almond smells a little too sweet for me, but thankfully isn't cherry almond like others I know (marketed as plain almond). Neroli Shea blossom soaps well and stays strong. I blended it with sweetgrass and the SG did not morph on that one. Others dislike NSB because too floral, but I find it blends great to other scents needing that extra help. I have not soaped it yet, but the spring meadow smells identical to, well, a flower nightmare meadow lol. Other reviews love it, but it isn't for me. May be for you...and I made a blend of neroli Shea blossom and spring meadow in a baggie, and it actually turned out great for a floral! My next project. edit, spring meadow is said to A btw. The mahogany sample smelled ok, blended it with the omh cybilla (some mention this morphs to playdough so I'd avoid), and it turned out bleh. Mahogany alone may be much better, soaps wonderful too. Very aftershave like. I am waiting on tobacco bay leaf, at with 61 reviews (most positive), this may be a good choice...though I haven't smelled it yet. Shave and a haircut is a big seller there but I've never smelled it, and I have wanted to try soapy clean for a while but never bought, and it A terribly supposedly. I have Kentish rain, and though I haven't soaped it, I will say not a huge fan. Very pungent and not my type of scent...very b and b style imo. Others love it, and it is said to A. I made melts and a candle with it. Smells better than the dog so I use it haha. It's nice, just not my style. Cedar saffron is very cologne smelling oob, haven't soaped it. Saffron honey A a little for me, but manageable. Not my fave, but is a big seller for many. Too sweet on the honey. I blended it in omh from wsp and it turned out kind of earthy. I liked it medium as a blend. Finally, they have a great selection of clays. I've used sea, rose, and bentonite. They have Brazilian in multiple colors, and other kaolin colors as well. Nice selection. Hth some!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 28, 2014)

Brambleberry's Energy, OMH and lavender are my top sellers. Cedar & Saffron is also a big seller for me. I like Bonsai for my gardener's soap. I like their Frankincense and Myrrh, Leather and Mayan Gold. I recently got a small bottle of Kentish Rain, and like lionprincess, I'm not crazy about it either. I made some beer soap with Tobacco and Bay Leaf, and while I like it, I'm not sure I like it enough to buy it again. The next one I want to try is Saffron and Honey, it sounds intriguing. Give it a sniff for me, will you? I envy you.....and your husband, too. Sounds like you both will have a fun day....enjoy!!!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 28, 2014)

Lucky you!  It would be great to sniff before you buy!  I tend to go for single note scents and I love their orange peel (Cybilla) and their grapefruit - very fresh and natural smelling and it sticks!  My daughter is a huge fan of their chocolate espresso.  The pumpkin stout is also very nice - mostly pumpkin, not a lot of stout - and not overly heavy on the spice.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

Forgot another. Yuzu cybilla is fresh and soaps great. Very fruity and fun. Holding true so far.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 28, 2014)

I used their Grass Stain in my soap and love it, little boys seem to like it too fwiw  Actually everyone who smells it seems to want it.
I also have used the Cucumber Melon (cybilla) and I really like it. Its a good basic fresh scent. Both FO's soaped really well.
Have fun!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 28, 2014)

Shave & a Haircut is a nice clean-man scent. I love their Ginger Ale (it smells like bubbles).  Their 10x Orange EO is really nice too. All behaved perfectly in CP. 

I'm not a fan of their Karma or Vanilla Sandalwood FOs. Their 40/42 Lavender EO also doesn't smell good to me, but I don't like florals so that's probably why.

Basically, I would just sequester myself in their FO area to smell them all.  Have fun!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 29, 2014)

Terrific tips guys!  lionprincess, I won't ask how you know all of that but will instead be really grateful that you shared it with me   It is so much fun trying new fragrances and additives but it can definitely be spendy and frustrating.  So it is really helpful to know everyone's preferences and experiences -- thanks so much for sharing!  

A couple months ago, newbie sent me a box full of fragrances -- mostly from BB -- ranging in size from about 4 ounces down to cotton ball sniffies.  I keep going through that box, taking notes on what I have, what I like, etc.  That is going to be extremely helpful, too.  Gingerale, salty mariner, grapefruit lily and neroli shea blossom are on my high list.  And I know there are so many more that I have never laid my nose on!  I better bring some coffee beans just to make it through them all without going into overload!  :crazy:  And I promise to check out the saffron honey for you, navigator!

Last winter during my Florida vacation I visited Essential Depot.  I was so close, I just _had _to do it.  While they're not on the same par as BB for fragrances, it was fabulous being able to smell almost every bottle and make decisions accordingly.  Plus they offer free wine to their shoppers which was simply over the top! I left with a couple of their famous molds, a half dozen or so great EOs/FO,s and alkanet powder.  It was definitely a highlight of my trip, which says a LOT considering I had been sunning and funning in the Keys  

Thanks again guys, and keep it coming!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 29, 2014)

2 to 3 hours? C'mon. Be reasonable.....pack a lunch you can eat with one hand, wear comfy shoes, bring a small jar of coffee beans to cleanse your sniffer between smells, and enjoy!

Send pics?


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 30, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> 2 to 3 hours? C'mon. Be reasonable.....pack a lunch you can eat with one hand, wear comfy shoes, bring a small jar of coffee beans to cleanse your sniffer between smells, and enjoy!
> 
> Send pics?



lenarenee, let this be our little secret. Devoted Husband thinks this will occupy the same time it takes to tour a brewery and legally sample those goods... I might have to find a fishing hole for him too  :cool

Pics in the mail - I promise!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 30, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> lenarenee, let this be our little secret. Devoted Husband thinks this will occupy the same time it takes to tour a brewery and legally sample those goods... I might have to find a fishing hole for him too  :cool
> 
> Pics in the mail - I promise!



Your secret is safe with me.  Make it easy for him....locate a fishing hole and bait shop for him!
Seriously, I hope you have plenty of time to savor your visit.


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2014)

Check out their Plum Tea- I really like it OOB but haven't soaped yet.

I found Beau Brummel a complete disappointment

Guys like Tobacco and Bay leaf although it's middle of the road for me. Holds in soap.

Carnation has gotten hugely mixed reviews. Smells like cloves to me and I wasn't overly impressed when I put it on paper to let it air but I'd love to know what you thought.

Sandalwood Vanilla- just got a sample but I think you could get just as good a scent with a 1:1 of a good vanilla and sandalwood. A 1:1 of vanilla and egyptian musk is to die for.

Blue Man is interesting.

Mahogany smells like Axe in soap. I soaped it and all the males who entered the house asked if it was Axe.

DO NOT GET HONEY BEESWAX ON YOUR NOSE. It is extremely strong and won't go away easily.

I think CHristmas Forest is better than Christmas Tree.

Chipotle Caramel is overwhelmingly sweet OOB and pretty strong. If you got it on you, it could be like the Beeswax, maybe.

Also, for $5, I don't think you can go wrong with their little hand mixer thingy.

SO SO SO jealous!!!! Have fun!

My favorite of theirs is still Ancient Sedona, with Gingerale a closer runner up. And their Lime is Really Good.


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't forget Moroccan Fig.

And you smelled the Lynchee REd Tea. That's good too.


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh for heaven's sake, how can you choose?! Give your husband money and beer and then you spend your day in Otion and you really almost have to smell EVERY FO THEY HAVE. How can you not? Dodge outside every now and then with your coffee grounds, then duck your head and go back into the fray. How often will you have the chance to actually smell the stuff instead of reading descriptions? It's a serious obligation to your fellow soapers to smell it all and report back.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 31, 2014)

You'll be in Washington!  Get him an adult brownies, assorted snacks, and park him in front of the TV. He'll be in the same position when you return hours later.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2014)

I just now saw your reply!! So sorry!! I know, well because, I started soaping very recently (see my beginner threads in June or July???) And soapqueen literally taught me how to soap. I found her and bramble berry, and ordered off her site first. So my accounts are first hand.

I've purchased off wsp and was less than impressed with their two scents I got. At the same time I got scents off bb. One or so was awful, but the others were very strong and soaped well. I have since purchased off ng....the scents smell cheap and a tad weak, though one I decided to soap with rocked (in spite of the fact I'm not a cinnamon fan).  Anyway, the other three or so samples from ng I was less than impressed with THOUGH many rave, so it may be a personal preference and I'm willing to soap and see and judge then (so to speak). 

Long story short, bb has been consistent enough purchase after purchase, and I am very confident in their products and choose to purchase many products (predominantly colorants, clays, and especially fo's) from them. 

Next purchase? Oils from soapers choice


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh lordy, what about the fact I got more coming tomorrow?? Just put two and two together
:Kitten Love:

I got tobacco bay leaf, black Amber lavender, salty mariner, and lavender cedar arriving tomorrow, along with colorants. Pete's sake...


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2014)

newbie said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, how can you choose?! Give your husband money and beer and then you spend your day in Otion and you really almost have to smell EVERY FO THEY HAVE. How can you not? Dodge outside every now and then with your coffee grounds, then duck your head and go back into the fray. How often will you have the chance to actually smell the stuff instead of reading descriptions? It's a serious obligation to your fellow soapers to smell it all and report back.



I know, this is once in a lifetime!!  We're going to Bellingham tomorrow!  If I can only keep my nose out of sensory overload.  I remembered to bring the coffee and I also have a list to start with, so I can try to hit the priorities first.  Oh this is gonna be so hard!  How will I ever narrow it down?? 



snappyllama said:


> You'll be in Washington!  Get him an adult brownies, assorted snacks, and park him in front of the TV. He'll be in the same position when you return hours later.



DH saw a dispensary today -- but I missed it. I told him I want to go back, and I think he might take me.  I'd be surprised if he'd go inside with me, so maybe I can sneak him a brownie without him knowing where I got it.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## newbie (Nov 1, 2014)

You little devil! 

Report back, please (on the soap for sure, the rest at your discretion) and pics if you can sneak some. I don't know if they allow pics inside. Some stores don't.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2014)

I am imagining you at the store right now, coffee beans in one hand bottle #245 in the other... So jealous.

I also have been gifted with many samples from Newbie and I agree, so many to chose from. I think Newbie is a secret spy for BB to gain more customers, and it's working! I haven't been disappointed yet with anything I have tried and I can't say the same from the other vendors. They are by far the most consistent.

Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2014)

Got tobacco bay leaf, black Amber lavender, salty mariner, lavender cedar, then sea moss and tomato leaf today. They all smell really good oob. Black Amber lavender smells a little too sweet, but I'm betting it mellows out once soaped. The sea moss smells so good, tomato leaf a little but not a ton oob like tomato leaves (we grow a ton of tomatoes each yr), and has a lemon bite like smell. Wondering how it changes when soaped. Did tobacco bay leaf today, wondering if it slowed trace, it took forever to thicken and I attempted big peaks the first time. Didn't work out. So, soaps like a dream for swirls. Lavender Forest is my fave over lavender cedar oob, but I need to soap it to truly compare.

Enjoy and post your purchases (if you don't mind!).

Have a "safe" blast!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2014)

You wouldn't believe how hard this is! 68 ounces seems like a lot but it's not that much with this great selection. Decisions decisions!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 1, 2014)

Oooooooo Ahhhhhh


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 1, 2014)

try ALL THE SCENTS!!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 1, 2014)

lucky duck


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2014)

OMG you wouldn't believe it!  I was all over that place like a bee in a flower field -- face down and vibrating madly! Tough decisions but in the end I pulled through. Maxed out on liquids and picked a palette of colorants as well.  Off for Dungeness crab now, will tell you more later!


----------



## newbie (Nov 1, 2014)

First, no fair outing me. It could be dangerous; I may now be on BB's hit list for breaking my cover.

Nah, I just love them because they have more consistent quality than any other place I've shopped for FO's and I have poor impulse control which means I have loads more than a single hobby soaper needs. It's best that Carabou went and not I.

And what the heck kind of post was that, Miss C Bou???!! You bought a bunch of stuff but NOTHING, not a single IOTA, of information about your choices? You are fired.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2014)

Seriously - what a tease!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2014)

Ladies, ladies!  Don't lynch me; I'm just an addict!  Gluttony rules!  Besides, DH needed to be rewarded for not asking the wrong questions or getting impatient.  Such a good boy!

It might not have been pretty to my ma, but newbie, I swear you'd be proud.  I sniffed til I was loopy, then I stopped and smiled at everyone, whiffed my beans and caught my breath, and sniffed some more.  In the basket... more in the basket... oh wait, but --- NO! LEAVE IT IN THE BASKET! --yeah, you're right, this is unique, this is not an every day situation, I swear I won't do this again tomorrow.  Uh huh and think how many tomorrows I will sniff and smile again 

If I had ordered online, guaranteed I would have bought bigger -- and fewer -- bottles.  But now that I've smelled them in person, I know that the maximum number must be set free from the ogles of other addicts, who would only take one whiff and then move on thoughtlessly to the one beside them.  I saved them from a horrible shelf life. Oh, how happy we'll be!

Long may they life -- in soap!!


----------



## newbie (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah! You surprised me. I see you trend to the fruits and flowers and imagine this- you now have some FO's that I do not! I figure one of these days I will end up with every FO they make and I am well on my way. 

So what soaps do you have planned to put your little rescues to work?

Oh ho, I also see 10% off a future purchase. Sweet!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice! A lot of scents I have/would have bought too. Very nice Carabou. 

And yes, DH deserves big kudos.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2014)

newbie said:


> Oh ho, I also see 10% off a future purchase. Sweet!




Yes, 10% off, but how could I possibly need anything else in my lifetime?  That would just be chasing the dragon. Never mind that (thanks to you) I already had a robust stockpile that any junkie would envy. Oh newbie, what have you done to me?? You looked so glamorous on the FO streets but now I feel so vulnerable!  Ah screw it, I'll just make more soap!   And PM me with your wish list, let's get high together!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm happy to report that all of my new fragrances survived the flight home.  I wrapped the bottles individually in newspaper and grouped 4-6 together in gallon-sized ziplock baggies.  Then I  surrounded the ziplocks with thick brown grocery bags. They all went in to one small suitcase without much else in it, in case there were any troubles.  I declared it as hazardous materials to the airline baggage agent, and told her it was under the amount allowable in TSA's Passenger Hazmat Exemption (link below).  The agent didn't even think it was hazardous materials, so she didn't mark it in any way or treat it any differently than other luggage.  

I think it's pretty clear from the TSA regulations that low flashpoint EOs and FOs are classified as hazardous, but it is also clear that there is an exception from prohibiting it in checked luggage as long as it is less than 68 oz total.  My thought process in declaring it was that it is just like checking a gun &/or ammunition in your luggage -- you need to declare it when they ask you if you have a gun or any hazardous materials at check-in, and it is handled differently than other luggage (you must pick up and sign for gun upon landing).  This applies only to checked luggage though, since it is not legal to carry a weapon or large quantities of flammable fluids on the plane with you.  But if you look at the list of other hazardous materials that are also excepted, you quickly realize that not very many people would recognize them as hazardous, let alone declare them.  This includes nail polish, perfumes, and rubbing alcohol.  So based on the agent's reaction, I guess it is not necessary to declare EOs and FOs, though I'd still be inclined to stay under 64 oz if I ever traveled with any again.

Here's the TSA link in case anyone is interested: http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...media/materialscarriedbypassengersandcrew.pdf


----------



## newbie (Nov 5, 2014)

We are like oil and water, we are. How can you even ask yourself why you would need any other FO's now that you have (only) some? Why not have them all? You are level-headed and that is just all wrong. Isn't the definition of a soaper implicitly one of an addict, an obsessive type with little to no impulse control when it comes to certain supplies?

Are you an alien?


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, that's right.  Level-headed.  Me!  Keep talking baby, you're right on!  See, it won't really matter if I buy more.  I have this under control.  Alien or not!


----------

